# hal build error



## apoorvagajanan (Mar 15, 2009)

I tried to build hal (2.0.1) after successfully building expat (0.5.11) but hal is not able to find the expat library..

checking expat.h usability... yes
checking expat.h presence... yes
checking for expat.h... yes
checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... no
configure: error: Can't find expat library. Please install expat.

Does Mac OS X support hal and expat ????
Please reply


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2009)

Any reason you would need hal on OS X?  Seems like OS X can already do what hal attempts to do in GNU/Linux and BSD.


----------



## apoorvagajanan (Mar 16, 2009)

I am trying to build the synCE (synchronization between Unix like computer and Windows CE devices) on Mac OS X(Leopard).. It has the dependency package of hal which in turn has expat...But hal is not able to find the expat library and hence i am stuck in midway....

I am trying with hal(0.5.11) and expat(2.0.1)....
Please reply.....


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2009)

There's an application called The Missing Sync that's available for the Mac.  It allows you to sync Windows CE and Windows Mobile devices as well as Palm, BlackBerry, and others.  It's not free however.

http://www.markspace.com/

The other option might be to install either MacPorts or Fink and install the Unix applications and dependencies that way.  However, I can't say from experience whether that will be the most optimal solution, but it's something to try out.


----------

